# DisableIE7 The webpage you are viewing is trying to close the window



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

Is there a way to disable the prompt for IE7 "The webpage you are viewing is trying to close the window". We are starting to upgrade our users and we have a couple of sites where this is occurring. They frequent these sites constantly and find this popup to be a nuisance. Is there a way to stop this from popping up on their systems?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It seems you're not the only one annoyed by this. I've found a couple of links with Google on it. Here are possible solutions:

http://support.teamdev.com/message/10483

http://aspadvice.com/blogs/getwhaty...e-window_2200_-_2D00_-_2800_simple_2900_.aspx

http://omensblog.blogspot.com/2007/11/web-page-you-are-viewing-is-trying-to.html


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

unfortunately, it is happening on a external site so we cannot do anything to change the code...just wasnt sure if there was a setting i was missing somewhere

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Other than the codes, I don't think it's possible to disable this message.


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

Didnt think so. Thanks for the help


----------

